# burn-out shirts



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if plasitol transfers can be printed on burn-out shirts


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They can, but do you want to? Some are pretty sheer.

Make sure you put something inside the shirt like kraft paper or a teflon sheet to protect the other side of the shirt in the press from the transfer ink.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

The can be printed with plastisol just fine. The above advice with the Teflon sheet is a good idea that will save you some trouble.


----------



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

ok sweet thank you i will have to try that!


----------

